# Carb or Fuel Injection?



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just want to know what everyone prefers on the Brutes. I have heard many mixed opinions on a brute that is carb or a brute that is FI. I of course have the Carb and my buddy runs the FI. Personally I like his FI bike because of the throttle response. Anyone got pro's/con's of them?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

EFI.. Carbs give a little more HP (read it on a forum here) But id take the EFI any day. Instead of having to manually jet, you can just load a file on to do it for you, gives you better throttle response,no choke and will start in most cases flawlessly in the cold. I would trade the maybe 1hp you get from carbs on the brute for the bonuses of EFI.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Although it is EASIER to tune the EFI, the carbs are a lot cheaper to Jet... 

I'd say if I was mainly trail riding, I'd love to have EFI, but in the deep stuff, the EFI has way too many electrical components that are NEEDED to be able to run... The carbs are a little simpler and less stuff for the mud/water to get into...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Kinda depends for me. I like the carbs better if I was building a motor but the EFI is much easier to mess with.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

efi! i have owned two bikes now with efi and had no problems, also on the brute the efi is faster than the carbed my buddy has a carb. brute with a dyna cdi and hmf with 27" zillas i have an efi brute with hmf and 27" mudweisers(mudlites) and i won in a race it was close but my tires wouldnt hook up nearly as well.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

It is so obvious.
I can't believe there is actually someone who would go for carbed machine rather than EFI. That's unthinkable for me. Why do you think ALL the car manufacturers in the world are now ONLY using EFI engines? It's all about efficiency.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Efi is the only way to go, but the only down fall that I have come across is when I go in deep cold water it acts like you just started it up on a cold morning. When I do this it don't like the throttle to be pumped when floating the front end up it wants to hiccup and tries to die out. I wonder if there is a sensor that can be tricked to make it think it is at the right temputure so it won't think it is cold.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

bigblackrancher said:


> efi! i have owned two bikes now with efi and had no problems, also on the brute the efi is faster than the carbed my buddy has a carb. brute with a dyna cdi and hmf with 27" zillas i have an efi brute with hmf and 27" mudweisers(mudlites) and i won in a race it was close but my tires wouldnt hook up nearly as well.


 
Maybe your brute is just faster than your buddy's....I wouldn't say EFI bike are any faster. I had the same results when I raced my carbed brute against two EFI brutes. My brute is stock with 27" mudwisers, one stock efi with 27" zillas and other one is stock with 28" zillas. All stock clutching, exhaust and jetting/tuning. I took them by about a bikes length in a 300' drag....we raced on asphault, dirt and hard packed sand. We all weigh around the same weight as well.

Now if I had to buy another quad (brute, gade, outlander, etc) It would most def. be fuel injected. I hate jetting carbs and i'll sacrifice the HP loss for the ease of tuning. This is the main reason I haven't snorkeled my brute yet.....dont feel like rejetting.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

MeanGreenMan said:


> It is so obvious.
> I can't believe there is actually someone who would go for carbed machine rather than EFI. That's unthinkable for me. Why do you think ALL the car manufacturers in the world are now ONLY using EFI engines? It's all about efficiency.


Cars are not usually turned into submarines....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> Cars are not usually turned into submarines....


Yeah but at least FIs don't have any overflow or vent tubes to worry about. I would trade up to FI..although I have no issues with my carbs right now.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I will take $100 dollar fuel pump (carb) over a $400+ fuel pump (FI) any day for my riding style. JMO


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> Cars are not usually turned into submarines....


Good point! lol


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> Cars are not usually turned into submarines....


 
:agreed:


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

You can stick to your computers. I guess I'm old school. Too fancy for me, so i'll stay with the carbs....


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have both carbed and efi bikes......if you are building the motor go carbs. IMO it's a mith for the most part that efi has better throtle responce if the carb/carbs are jetted and tuned right.....my carbed bike has instant throttle respnce as does my efi bike.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree Kawboy1...that is what I said...for building a big motor the carbs I like better. But overall the EFI's are nicer. ...Maybe the 2012's have some....can't remember reading if they did or not. Does the Kawie EFI have an Air temp sensor inside the airbox? Just curious


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

My first brute was a Carb and then one I have now is efi,, I like them both but a Dynojet jet kit and a little effort is cheaper than a pc3, pc5, or msd, lol, either or works for me


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> I agree Kawboy1...that is what I said...for building a big motor the carbs I like better. But overall the EFI's are nicer. ...Maybe the 2012's have some....can't remember reading if they did or not. Does the Kawie EFI have an Air temp sensor inside the airbox? Just curious


My 450 does but not sure on the new Brute.........


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I agree Kawboy1...that is what I said...for building a big motor the carbs I like better. But overall the EFI's are nicer. ...Maybe the 2012's have some....can't remember reading if they did or not. Does the Kawie EFI have an Air temp sensor inside the airbox? Just curious


Up until 2012..no. Not sure about the 12s but I hear they do have more. They should bite-the-bullet and put a complete system in these so we can quit having to change maps everytime we do something.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Agree^ but nah that would be to easy nm........they like to torture us a little lol.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

man p425 ur slacking! i figured ud make a poll out of this lol jk or am i......


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

yea i know! I looked for a poll on this and couldn't find one. Thats why i brought it up! haha


----------

